

Raspberry Pi onboard serial connection = kernel messages to a microprinter - udp
http://benosteen.wordpress.com/2012/04/24/raspberry-pis-onboard-serial-connection/

======
lucian1900
That's a much better use of a microprinter than boring receipts!

Can't wait to get mine.

